# Info on the manufacture of this bike please



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

*Info on the manufacture of this bike please.  The rack/drop stand look a little goofy to me and I was thinking that maybe it was rigged up.  Please share your thoughts. ** I do love the colors and don't think the photos are doing it justice.*

*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 *
*

 *


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 14, 2018)

1910's Boston Road King - Dave's Vintage Bicycles


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

Isn't this a Schwinn chainring?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

2jakes said:


> 1910's Boston Road King - Dave's Vintage Bicycles



You're good


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks, I stumbled onto that on his page a couple weeks ago but would love to know who manufactured it for them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like a highend bike with that plated fork crown.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

You might be right about the crankset


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Emblem?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Emblem?



That was my second guess.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

It looks like the crank as the bike on the bottom left side, #305


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

The reason I think Emblem is the NY badge and the construction just don't say "Schwinn" to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

This fork looks the same too.  Damn, I hope it's not a Schwinn


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The reason I think Emblem is the NY badge and the construction just don't say "Schwinn" to me. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn. If you know me, I can't own a Schwinn...lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> This fork looks the same too.  Damn, I hope it's not a Schwinn
> View attachment 770269


----------



## stezell (Mar 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> *Info on the manufacture of this bike please.  The rack/drop stand look a little goofy to me and I was thinking that maybe it was rigged up.  Please share your thoughts. ** I do love the colors and don't think the photos are doing it justice.*
> 
> *View attachment 770223 View attachment 770224 View attachment 770225 View attachment 770226 View attachment 770227 View attachment 770228 View attachment 770229 *




I guess it's green and black Chris? Hard to tell by the pictures, very cool bike though.
Sean


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The reason I think Emblem is the NY badge and the construction just don't say "Schwinn" to me. V/r Shawn



I guy on FB was thinking Emblem too


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

stezell said:


> I guess it's green and black Chris? Hard to tell by the pictures, very cool bike though.
> Sean



Thanks. I had a want ad out a month or so looking for a unique color bike and this was the one that started it.  It looks to be drab green, black and either gold or silver pins.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

I've not seen a Schwinn with that dropstand arrangement and generally the bar under the top tube whether straight or arched is the same diameter (1") on a Schwinn built bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

Thoughts on the year range.  I don't thing those flat fenders were used too long were they?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2018)

I think you are right Shawn.  This is from K. Kodish's Emblem.


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 15, 2018)

the truss build is different than on my Emblem Speedwell truss, 
but the seat post tube connection to the rear stay (how the seat post bolt is) and the rear drop-out with the center chain tightener is exactly like my Emblem Truss Speedwell
my fork and sprocket are totally different


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2018)

I will have to get better photos when I see it


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 19, 2018)




----------

